# Low Phosphorus / Potassium Yard Mastery



## TurtleManRoshi (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello All,

I invested into the Yard Mastery Soil Test Kit. I am having trouble deciding what to do for potassium and phosphorus. I prefer liquid products, so I am leaning NEXT as I already have the bio-stim and some GreenePunch. Small Bermuda (Tifway 419) 3300 sqft yard (apprx. 1 yr-old).

I am not sure how many pounds per 1000 sqft I should apply for correcting. I have contacted them and asked them specifically what is their recommendation lbs/1000, but they only suggest 16-21-2 GreenePop with MicroGeene and re-evaluate with another soil test in a few months (no lbs / 1000 recommendations). The only thing is, you have to buy 4 to 5 gallon packs of NEXT products at a time (unfortunate), so having a year plan minimum for P and K will help with the decision. Would the safe bet be to get a gallon only? If I go with 0.25 N / 1000 sqft app, this will give 0.33 lbs P / 1000 sqft which will give me enough for two applications from the gallon (0.66 lbs P / 1000 total). Or I could do two gallons and spray down up to 1.5 lbs P / 1000 over the whole season.

Also I am not sure why Calcium and Sulfur are through the roof. Potassium plan is to rely on the MicroGreene and GreenePop applications.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I suggest Lesco starter fertilizer 18-24-12 (50lb bag). Apply at 4lbs/1000 and you get .75N, 1lb. P and .5lb K and only use 12lbs. You can get up to 4 applications out of the one bag and it will be whole lot cheaper than the NeXt product and you can get more pounds to the ground from the one bag.

There's a scientific way to calculate what's needed, but I have no clue how to do it. Absent that, you will have to apply whatever product you use and do a soil test again, except send it to a lab that will give you more guidance vs. only pushing their products off on you.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Might also be suggested to add some MOP/SOP for extra K and TSP for extra P. read G-Man's Guide https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165. I know its not liquid but those are some low numbers.


----------



## TurtleManRoshi (Feb 17, 2020)

Methodical said:


> I suggest Lesco starter fertilizer 18-24-12 (50lb bag). Apply at 4lbs/1000 and you get .75N, 1lb. P and .5lb K and only use 12lbs. You can get up to 4 applications out of the one bag and it will be whole lot cheaper than the NeXt product and you can get more pounds to the ground from the one bag.
> 
> There's a scientific way to calculate what's needed, but I have no clue how to do it. Absent that, you will have to apply whatever product you use and do a soil test again, except send it to a lab that will give you more guidance vs. only pushing their products off on you.


I am probably going to go for another soil test after a few applications to see how my amendments are going. I was thinking Texas A&M. Thanks for the feet recommendations!


----------



## TurtleManRoshi (Feb 17, 2020)

robjak said:


> Might also be suggested to add some MOP/SOP for extra K and TSP for extra P. read G-Man's Guide https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165. I know its not liquid but those are some low numbers.


Thanks for the reference and recommendations. I'll check around to see what's available.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

If there's a Site One nearby, they should have some 10-0-20 or 0-0-20 (50lb bag), which is 100% Sulfate of Potash (SOP). The 18-24-12 is Muriate of Potash (MOP).


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Sulfate of Potash is 0-0-50
Muriate of Potash is 0-0-60


----------

